# Chen Zhenglei's new web page



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2007)

There is a lot of information here about Taiji from the Chen family&#8217;s point of view

Chen Zhenglei's new web page
English
http://www.cstjq.com/corpsvc/temp/t12/product.aspx?idinfo=10076707&idcorp=1000001216

Chinese
http://www.cstjq.com/corpsvc/temp/t12/default.aspx?idcorp=1000001216

I really have to stop going to the Chen sites, I am getting that old feeling that I really *"NEED"* to return to training Chen style. (it's an addiction... I know)

Which is just proving what someone form the Chen family once told me 

&#8220;If you train Chen no other style will feel right&#8221; 

 Of course I would expect someone from Chen to say that, but I am beginning to agree... and I already have one Sifu to many&#8230;DAMN!!


----------



## marlon (Mar 18, 2007)

just seeing those forms makles me feel the 'need' to study Chen and i never have.  Something about them speaks to what i was alwyas looking for in a MA.
sigh
marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2007)

Of all the CMA styles Chen has always been my favorite.


----------

